# Nigel and Bomby Love Treats!



## CheshireLili (Mar 12, 2010)

Ok so I got some all natural dog treats for my doggy today , and I saw these little french fry treats and the first thought that popped in my head was "OMG ratties will love those!" So I got a bag and took some pics, yeah Im crazy!

So Nigel is the Hairless boy and Bomby is the dark furred girl.

















(Normally I don't feed through the bars but he was just too excited and I wanted him to STAY STILL)


































Yes everyone else got treats too but they're the two I got pics of!
Hope you enjoy!


----------



## Alexc844 (Sep 8, 2008)

They are so grabby! lol, too cute.


----------



## CheshireLili (Mar 12, 2010)

Alexc844 said:


> They are so grabby! lol, too cute.


Id take video if it wasn't so dark! They're both VERY grabby for treats so I've learned fingers not near them when I give them treats...they're not always so grabby though, just most of the time :


----------



## raisallie (Apr 1, 2010)

Ah! Lookit Rainboot with his fries DD~~

Bombys owns him in cute though.


----------



## Capistrono (Apr 12, 2010)

Adorable! I got rat treats that look like little crescent rolls and it's really cute to watch them eat those.


----------



## CheshireLili (Mar 12, 2010)

raisallie said:


> Ah! Lookit Rainboot with his fries DD~~
> 
> Bombys owns him in cute though.


LOL yes Rainboot loves fries.
And Bomby is always super cute over all my other kids because she licks people to death!


----------



## Braptherat (May 4, 2009)

hahaha, Nigel looks half asleep  so cute.


----------



## Alexc844 (Sep 8, 2008)

PrincessRatty said:


> Alexc844 said:
> 
> 
> > They are so grabby! lol, too cute.
> ...


My girls are the same way. If I am not careful, they get so excited they grab my finger instead of the treats. :


----------



## CheshireLili (Mar 12, 2010)

Nigel IS a sleepy little beast, when he's in his cage he's almost always in his hammock curled up in a little ball, his head on the bottom just snoring away (not actually snoring, think that'd bother me). But when he's out with me, he's a little pistol, can't stay still to save his life.


----------

